# How do you contact a moderator



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

I want to edit a poll I created in the S3 forum. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Just need to know the changes...


----------



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

On this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340985

I would like to change the first selection to read (< once/week) instead of (> once/week)

Also I voted wrong in my own poll  If it is trivial, could you deduct my vote from the third option and add it to the fourth option. Thanks.

I can see how people could alter reality by editing a poll so therefore moderators must be involved however, do you guys mind editing polls or would you rather that small errors go unfixed?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

done


----------



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

Thank You.


----------

